# Galvanized



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm a little concerned that sodium hydroxide will damage or corrode some galvanized pipes on a deck that I may strip. I have read that NaOH will react with the zinc but I guess that depends on the strength of the solution. Since deck stripping is only an occasional thing we usually go with a premixed remover therefore I don't know the strength of the solution. If it's to risky then I'll sand the post and rails.

Thoughts? 

Why they had galv. pipes installed horizontally in place of the pickets I don't know.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would suggest that you protect the galvanized pipes to the best of your ability by masking them off or applying a protective oil or wax to them before cleaning. if these pipes can be, or are to be painted along with the rest of the project, then maybe you could prepare / prime or apply the first coat of paint to them before using your cleaning solution as a protective barrier.


----------



## tigerwashnola (Jul 27, 2016)

whenever you're dealing with sensitive surfaces like galvanized metal, try your best to avoid soaping that area with chems and make sure you keep the area really wet and rinse, rinse, RINSE!


----------

